# Yassir, Yasi the Cyclone did as expected



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Many will have heard of the monster cyclone Yasi which crossed the Queensland coast between Cairns and Townsville last night, the eye missing Innisfail by only about 30 km. or so, Innisfail which had Larry the Cyclone visit five years ago can count itself luckier but still a huge ammount of damage to banana crops in the area and much localised flooding.

The eye of Cyclone Yasi began crossing the coast right on MN EST, already having passed over Dunk Island just offshore from the small coastal town of Mission Beach where a lot of retirees may think they came through with modern apartment buildings not too badly damaged from phone reports though no pictures yet.
Further inland, the older town of Tully has apparently not been so lucky though remarkably and thankfully to date, no deaths or serious injuries have been reported.

The Bruce Highway has been cut by some big looking flood waters and I find it a bit strange that people are queueing for it could be a few days before the flood waters recede.
You can see the photos I refer to on the link @ ninemsn - Hotmail, Messenger, News, Sport, Celebrity, Finance, Travel, Cars, Movies, Shopping
There will no doubt be many strange stories to come out of this but with everybody in safe places, that is the best one, but also three babies were born duringthe Cyclone, two in hospital and one in a refuge centre, delivered by a nurse on holiday from the UK.
Perhaps they'll have a competition to find names - Cyclonie, Nightstorm etc.

Depending on whether there is flooding of the Bruce Highway south of Tully, places like Mission Beach and the several smaller villages along that stretch of coastline as well as Tully will be a bit isolated and power and communications may take a few days or so to get restoration happening.

But hey!, that's what you have to expect venturing into NQ in the wet season and locals do get prepared to cope and will no doubt sweat it out, hopefully able to find some cold beers somehow.

Inland areas are also notto be forgotten and though the power of the cyclone lessened on crossing the coastline, it still had a few country villages lined up in its path of destruction.

May everyone remain safe and well.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I've just listened to the news on Nova and they said the worst is over. The cyclone has even been downgraded in its category but I forgot what the new category is. So far no fatalities or serious injuries - at least according to official reports.


----------

